# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  प्ले स्टेशन गेम को पीसी में चलायें

## remo rob

*द्सोतो ये सूत्र मेने ps2 गेम के दीवानों की लिए बनाया है कुछ ऐसी गेम है जो pc  में रिलीज नहीं होती है जो ps2 में है तो ps2 की गेम को pc में के से चलाये 

pcsx 2 0.9.6 सॉफ्टवेर गई जो में आपको डाउनलोड लिंक दे रहा हू 

और इस में कुछ प्रोब्लम हो तो यहाँ बताये इसका हल जरुर मिलेगा
*

----------


## remo rob

ps2 डाउनलोड लिंक :
http://www.4shared.com/file/119578942/38460bf5/pcsx2831.html

ps2 minimum system requirement 

Windows XP/Windows Vista or Linux 32bit/64bit
CPU: Core 2 Duo 3.2GHz
GPU(graphic card): GeForce 8600 GT or better
1GB RAM (2GB if using Windows Vista)


दोस्तों ये सूत्र आपको केसा लगा जरुर बताना 

धन्यवाद

----------


## remo rob

................................:D

----------


## remo rob

दोस्तों PS2 की एके गेम पोस्ट कर रहा हू केसी है जरुर बताना 


"RISE TO HONOR" Jet Li




डाउनलोड फाइल भी साथ में है

----------


## jaysingh

बहुत बढ़िया

----------


## remo rob

ये दूसरी बहुत ही अच्छी गेम है दोस्तों 

पसंद आये तो जरुर बताना 

*"GOD OF WAR"*

----------


## jaihind20

> ये दूसरी बहुत ही अच्छी गेम है दोस्तों 
> 
> पसंद आये तो जरुर बताना 
> 
> *"GOD OF WAR"*


*मित्र शायद आपको पता नहीं टोरेंट लिंक यहाँ देना अपराध है आप बैन हो सकते हैं मित्र इसका कोई और उपाय आप सुझाव*

----------


## remo rob

> *मित्र शायद आपको पता नहीं टोरेंट लिंक यहाँ देना अपराध है आप बैन हो सकते हैं मित्र इसका कोई और उपाय आप सुझाव*


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त की आपने मुझे सही बताया और हा में आपको दूसरा लिंक दुगा और वोभी TEXT फाइल 

धन्यवाद ..................................

----------


## cneha.sunny

रेमो जी मेरे पास प्लेस्तेन की  सीडी हे..क्या वो कम्पुतेर मे चल जायेगी?

----------


## remo rob

> रेमो जी मेरे पास प्लेस्तेन की  सीडी हे..क्या वो कम्पुतेर मे चल जायेगी?


*हा आपकी CD PC में जरुर चले गी इसके लिए मेने आपको ऊपर एके सॉफ्टवेर दिया है और उसमे सबकुछ लिखा है उसका उपयोग कीजये अगर कोय समस्या होतो बताये ..............

धन्यवाद*

----------


## pkj21

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">&nbsp;दोस्त सूत्रे बहित ही लाजवाब है या यु कह सकते है की बहित ही अच्छी जानकारी वाला सुत्र है</span>

----------


## shankar52

> ps2 डाउनलोड लिंक :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/119578942/38460bf5/pcsx2831.html
> 
> ps2 minimum system requirement 
> 
> Windows XP/Windows Vista or Linux 32bit/64bit
> CPU: Core 2 Duo 3.2GHz
> GPU(graphic card): GeForce 8600 GT or better
> 1GB RAM (2GB if using Windows Vista)
> ...


*यह लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है*

----------


## cneha.sunny

*यह लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है*

----------


## PARIYAR

> *यह लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है*


link not working

----------

